# Tubular Bells



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I recorded Tubular Bells and some other bits last night. Please check them out and give your opinions.

Kind Regards,

Jamie

I recorded these last night. Please check them out and give me any pointers.

Tubular Bells - 




Mozart K545 with Triplets - 




Some Improvisaton -


----------

